
Saving social media for posterity - mattdennewitz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/magazine/how-an-archive-of-the-internet-could-change-history.html?_r=2
======
Asparagirl
No mention of ArchiveTeam, which has been slurping down social media into the
Internet Archive's Wayback Machine for years now. I sicced the crawlers on
some of the yuckier corners of Twitter just the other day. The bad needs to be
preserved along with the good, for context.

(Join us!
[http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=ArchiveBot](http://archiveteam.org/index.php?title=ArchiveBot))

------
Smaug123
The gratuitous bit of quantum at the end was irritating. I'd have much
preferred it if they said something like "Unrelatedly, a recent quantum
physics paper used a phrase which is particularly apt in this context:".

------
Animats
Even the New York Times now has clickbait. Sad.

~~~
et-al
Back in the day, they were just called catchy headlines.

~~~
pessimizer
Back in the day, they were called tabloid headlines.

